# 9 RBPs in powerhead



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

Heres a video clip of my 9 3-5" RBPs swimming side by side in the powerhead current Hope you like!

Well heres one of the shorter shots the quality sucks when i save it for some reason and this clip you only see 3 of em ill keep trying to get the good shot up...i have a much better one thats like 3 minutes long but it wont attach. I dont know why..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no pic man


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

dude no pic no video no clip no nothing but i did love reding about your rbps swimming in the power head


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

dude no pic no video no clip no nothing but i did love reding about your rbps swimming in the power head


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> dude no pic no video no clip no nothing but i did love reding about your rbps swimming in the power head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. did you want to edit the title??? I also thought you had pics of Ps _*IN*_ your powerhead.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > dude no pic no video no clip no nothing but i did love reding about your rbps swimming in the power head :laugh:
> ...


ps in the power head thas funny cuz the other day i tore down a tank and i found a baby rbp swimming in my intake tube to my fluval. i have no idea how he got in there cuz the grate is too small for him to fit in. it was just like in finding nemo


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

o yah i forgot to say the baby was fine and came out ok i just blew him out it was a true nemo story lol


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

Boy people on here are sure impatient when it comes to someone having a little bit of technical trouble....maybe instead of all the negative comments someone can give me a little help on loading the video?? Then you can all have the pleasure of viewing it.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Fishking320 said:


> Heres a video clip of my 9 3-5" RBPs swimming side by side in the powerhead current Hope you like!
> 
> Well heres one of the shorter shots the quality sucks when i save it for some reason and this clip you only see 3 of em ill keep trying to get the good shot up...i have a much better one thats like 3 minutes long but it wont attach. I dont know why..
> [snapback]917288[/snapback]​


Hi Fishking320,

Yes I could see the video via your link, where 3 RedBellies were swimming in the current created by a Powerhead.

Regards,


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NOT working


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Fresh2salt said:


> NOT working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Fresh2salt,

What is not working? There are no pics, but the video works.
Either click the link "piranha_powerhead.WMV" or right click and save.

Regards,


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i saw the video its ok, next time try getting a better angle so we can see more then three of them. just a suggestion good start though..


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i saw the video its ok, next time try getting a better angle so we can see more then three of them. just a suggestion good start though..
> [snapback]917792[/snapback]​


I have a sweet shot as listed in a previous post. Where you can see all 9 of my babies swimming. Unfortionatly it wont let me attach it to a post or upload it on the site...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fishking320 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > i saw the video its ok, next time try getting a better angle so we can see more then three of them. just a suggestion good start though..
> ...


oh thats a shame, well keep at it..

i need to post some newer pics, i also have a ton of old pisc i never posted that i need to get around to doing some time..


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pretty cool p's


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

seems like a powerful powerhead.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I thought it was kinda cool the way they were close together















good video


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> Fresh2salt said:
> 
> 
> > NOT working
> ...


its my realplayer is scewed up.


----------

